# Hi



## Heather56 (Dec 26, 2021)

I’m new. I’ve had a really rough day. Getting divorced, don’t know where to live, just found out that my cat has cancer, son has Covid, everything is a stressful mess.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ugh, SO sorry you are going through this Heather56. I hope you have family/ friends that you can also talk to for this. There are plenty of people here who can help out and/ or just lend an ear.....


----------



## Erudite (Jan 28, 2015)

Heather56 said:


> I’m new. I’ve had a really rough day. Getting divorced, don’t know where to live, just found out that my cat has cancer, son has Covid, everything is a stressful mess.


I am so sooo sorry you are going through this! My cat also got sick (and died) while I was/am separating. Honestly, it helped me to do 2 things. 1) I would only allow myself to deal with one crisis at a time. That means avoid thoughts about cat/living situation while dealing with son's sickness for example. Compartmentalize and prioritize. I know everything feels urgent right now and equally important but you can't deal with it all at once. It's impossible. 2) Get outside somehow. Honestly fresh air has a way of clearing the head and calming the nerves. Rooting for you!


----------

